# Who make side guides for trailer cheap?



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 18, 2010)

I in need of good cheap drive on side guides for trailer.My trailer not have any and if there was some on there the boat would load much better than now.Who has made them for there trailer?Wanting ideas for the best and cheapest way as I am very poor and not wanting to spend alot of money.I like maybe 4 foot long on each side covered with carpet with arms comming up from thetrailer frame to hold in place.Ideas and pictures for the cheapest way please and thanks in advance.This would be for my 1448 grizely =D>


----------



## Rat (May 18, 2010)

Build the goal post guides, cost ya about $60. 

Goal Post Guides


----------



## fishshtick (May 18, 2010)

Jeffrey Curtis said:


> I in need of good cheap drive on side guides for trailer.My trailer not have any and if there was some on there the boat would load much better than now.Who has made them for there trailer?Wanting ideas for the best and cheapest way as I am very poor and not wanting to spend alot of money.I like maybe 4 foot long on each side covered with carpet with arms comming up from thetrailer frame to hold in place.Ideas and pictures for the cheapest way please and thanks in advance.This would be for my 1448 grizely =D>



I bought the following set of Fulton PVC guideposts from Hamilton Marine (they are just up the road from me). They installed really easy and have met all of my needs for $79. I particularly appreciate them when I have to launch my boat alone as they flex during loading which actually works pretty well to adjust my boat perfectly onto the trailer.

https://store.hamiltonmarine.com/browse.cfm/boat-guides-pvc-over-galv-50-pair-115017-/4,19214.html


----------



## Brine (May 19, 2010)

This is the less than $40 option.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...+ladder+stabilizer&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Rat (May 19, 2010)

I must've bought the high dollar ladder stabilizers, I think they were $39 or $49. I'm not much of a bargain hunter, maybe I should have looked closer when I was at Home Depot. :roll:


----------



## Froggy (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, they have 2 kind, HDuty @ 40 bucks, and a thinner version for 25, just checked it out the other day


----------



## Rat (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad I got the heavy duty ones then. Stuff tends to self destruct around me!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 19, 2010)

I have some for sale, but chances are it would cost a lot to ship them


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 19, 2010)

I've heard of someone using the legs from an old trampoline. This probably is heavier duty than needed for a smaller tin boat.


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (May 19, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I have some for sale, but chances are it would cost a lot to ship them



What you have for sale and what you ask for the price?Could always drive to you as we live in Michigan.I see you live on the east side


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 19, 2010)

Heck I wasn't even paying attention that you live in MI :roll: 

Heres the CL posting

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/boa/1744552932.html


----------



## MallardAddict (Jun 24, 2010)

The goal post style are very effective, and there are a million ways to do it. 

On my old 14'er i made some from scrap i had around. I just U-bolted a 2x12 to my trailer that was about 12" wider then my boat. Then i bolted on 4' pieces of unistrut vertically to each side that i sprayed with rubberized undercoating. i made my brackets to mount the unistrut to the 2x12 with some 2" aluminum angle i had

It worked great and also allowed me to keep the lights up out of the water when launching and also put them more in the line of sight of drivers behind me. The only caution is if you mount your lights to it be careful that you dont smash a ligth loading it.

On my current 16' tracker im debating on using the ladder support as above, but i plan to leave it whole and mount it perpendicular to my trailer frame to get a "boxed in" type guide if you will


----------



## perchin (Jun 24, 2010)

MallardAddict said:


> The goal post style are very effective, and there are a million ways to do it.
> 
> On my old 14'er i made some from scrap i had around. I just U-bolted a 2x12 to my trailer that was about 12" wider then my boat. Then i bolted on 4' pieces of unistrut vertically to each side that i sprayed with rubberized undercoating. i made my brackets to mount the unistrut to the 2x12 with some 2" aluminum angle i had
> 
> ...



Jeffrey Curtis is no longer with us :mrgreen:


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 26, 2010)

How come?

Nevermind I figured it out. The guy posting nonsense and how much booz he can consume. Ha


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff,

Bass Pro has a product called E-Z slides. We have a 1754 tracker grizzly & I think we put 4 on each bunk ( you can buy them in a 6 or 8 pk I believe ). I think it was only 30-40 bucks for the pack, real cheap, & boy do they make a difference! I'd highly recommend them!

Here's a link. 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1072_225010007_225000000_225010000_225-10-7


----------

